# Your all thieves if ....



## Satcomer (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I knew this day had to come: Download Uproar: Record Industry Goes After Personal Use. Fair Use be damned in the RIAA minds.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 30, 2007)

I confess - I did it on my own little computer  take me away!  hahahahahahhahaha!

Seems to me that the RIAA could even stretch it to say that listening to a CD is creating an unauthorized copy (in the air, right?), therefore listening to a licensed song is also illegal. Simply playing a CD is stealing music, right? You can't legally play a licensed CD in front of a public audience. Why should there be any difference if you listen in private? It's all illegal - unless you play the CD in front of 4 RIAA lawyers who are blood-certified and bonded not to listen to the actual music, and the music is played on the RIAA-approved player that does not provide any audible connection (you don't want to listen, as that also would be unauthorized, you know)
This makes as much sense as the RIAA stretches in that article!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 30, 2007)

The sad things are the RIAA is serious and they have a HUGE lobby in Washington D.C. I hope people wake up to this and contact their representatives.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2007)

The even sadder thing is that the RIAA are simultaneously screwing over recording artists and the recording industry just as solidly as they go after customers.


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 30, 2007)

*sigh*
They make Microsoft look angelic.

The article keeps moving back and forth between file sharing and ripping. These are two _completely different things_. Was there just a clueless writer/editor involved, or is it a subtle way of spreading the RIAA propaganda that they are the same?


I'll grant the RIAA one thing &#8212; they've managed to keep me from downloading/sharing their music. However, they've also stopped me from _buying_ their music. I have not bought a CD from a major American label since Napster was shut down. I bought some tracks from iTunes when it first came out, but I stopped that, too.

If you don't like the way they do business, it's your responsibility not to do business with them.

To find music not affiliated with the RIAA, check out http://www.riaaradar.com/ and http://www.boycott-riaa.com/


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 30, 2007)

hmmm, over 150,000 songs, how much would that cost?.....


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2007)

Ha. I decided around 2003 to not buy any more audio CDs unless there is a good reason and that is still valid for me (so excluding some South American and Putumayo stuff).

Should we all start to threaten e.g. taxi drivers or elevator companies and shopping centers if they force us to listen to music?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2007)

I love that the RIAA and record industry are allowed to bitch about technological advancements. I wish they'd just stop whining and figure out their next move instead of making us all suffer for their ignorance and greed.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is some more information. It's a little late though.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

So now I can't even import my cd's.........


----------

